# Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet



## SaKuL (6. Januar 2011)

*Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*

Laut Hardwareluxx versteckt sich hinter diesem Namen einen Erweiterungskarte und kein Mainboard, wie erwartet.

Diese Karte soll dem Rampage III Extreme Black Edition beiliegen, aber auch für alle anderen Mainboards, zumindest von ASUS, verwendbar sein.
Bei dieser Karte soll es sich genauer um eine Verbindung aus Soundkarte (Chip der Xonarkarten) und Ethernet-Controller aus dem Hause Intel handlen.

Preise sind noch nicht bekannt, die Karte sollte aber gleichzeitig mit dem Verkaufsbeginn des Rampage III Extreme Black Edition erhältlich sein.

Bilder zu diesem Produkt existieren bis jetzt noch nicht.

Quelle: Hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Namaker (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*

Wooooooow 
Und um sowas wird ein Geheimnis gemacht... Meh


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*

Wenn die Karte einen vernünftigen Preis hat, und ich mal wieder ein paar freie Slots hab, ist sie durchaus eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Trefoil80 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*

Warum ein Ethernet-Controller von Intel? Ein Bigfoot Killer-Chip wäre interessanter gewesen. Da ist auch die Software ausgefeilt.


----------



## SaKuL (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Warum ein Ethernet-Controller von Intel? Ein Bigfoot Killer-Chip wäre interessanter gewesen. Da ist auch die Software ausgefeilt.



Das verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht


----------



## Eiche (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*

dazu gibt es schon eine news


----------



## SaKuL (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*



zeffer schrieb:


> dazu gibt es schon eine news



Link?


----------



## Eiche (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*

deine 1. news...


----------



## Thornscape (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Warum ein Ethernet-Controller von Intel? Ein Bigfoot Killer-Chip wäre interessanter gewesen. Da ist auch die Software ausgefeilt.



Weil die Controller von Intel schon seit Jahren perfekt funktionieren und eine sehr gute Leistung bringen. Die Killer-Chips sind da mehr Spielkrams, der keinem so recht was bringt und wesentlich mehr kostet.


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*

Also das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Ich habe eigentlich in fast allen Szenarien mit meiner Killer 2100 eine spürbar bessere Performance. Eine Mischung aus vernünftigem NIC + SoKa (Xonar Essence?) in einer Erweiterungskarte wäre wünschenswert, dann würde ich sogar fast überlegen, meine beiden erweiterungskarten rauszuschmeißen. Immerhin spart das Platz und ich käme einem leistungsfähigen Micro-ATX-System deutlich näher.


----------



## Klutten (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Geheimnis um ASUS "Thunderbolt" gelüftet*

Da es zu diesem Thema aktuell eine News mit mehr Inhalt auf der Main gibt, verweise ich für Diskussionen mal auf folgende News.

Asus präsentiert Rampage III Black Edition-Mainboard und Radeon HD 6870 DirectCU


----------

